# Pictures of Presley 3d



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool man, never seen a set up like that!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You should have been there to shoot it. It was great. Shooter had a wide area to stand to shooter the 3 targets per. Targets were hard judging for indoors, not hard/hard, but I sure chucked 7 low 8s. Shooting area wide and more than 30 yards is to be had from corner to corner. Won't say what. There was some help knowing the length of range was 30 yards and then the 20 and 10 yards was there, but a yard indoors can kill your score, especially 12s. Light was darn good compared to other indoor 3Ds that I have shot. First 3D since last year and I had a good time, though my 302 score probably won't hold much. And I got to rattle with Dan T, Kevin K, Tim Y and a few others. Good atmosphere at Presley's, mounts line the walls, bows and stuff galore. Chad and Mick were there if bow needs were needed and these are a couple of swell guys.

Whoops. Almost forgot. Time through the course was pretty descent. I began a minute or so after 11:00 am and finished the same minute or so after 1:00 pm.
Over to the far wall was a double shooting lane for warm up, using a 5 and single spot NFAA targets.
And dress like at home. I had to shed my light hoodie.


----------



## Callo21 (Feb 4, 2007)

That is a cool place.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice!
Ol Butch Heath preping for Florida!!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yep. Him was leaving when I rattling with Danny T.


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

it was a wonderful shoot. if only i could of shot better. oh well 2 qualifiers left to do better.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

good looking setup there... looks like there was a good turn out


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know how many shot, but some had shot before I got there. Some nice start time and last shooter on the line by 3:00 it was a nice Walk In event.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I have heard good feedback from a few who went. Well ran event from the sounds of it. 
Going to try to make next one


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Some more Pictures


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Celebrity hunter Gary ball didn't want his picture taken.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Are the scores posted for this yet?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

300MAG said:


> Celebrity hunter Gary ball didn't want his picture taken.
> View attachment 1579434


Celebrity....Celebrity....trying to stop laughin'.... Celebrity hunter Gary Ball?!!!  I gots to call him....and his brother Damien Pitman.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Gonna email scores. I'm sure they will get posted here also. Kevin K isn't gonna shoot it so his score didn't go in or he would be #1 but he called to inform me I was too dog so far! Hope i can put another score up like that again bc I know Evans will be after me!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

1monstertriumph said:


> Gonna email scores. I'm sure they will get posted here also. Kevin K isn't gonna shoot it so his score didn't go in or he would be #1 but he called to inform me I was too dog so far! Hope i can put another score up like that again bc I know Evans will be after me!


See your worried about Evans but what about me? Guess am not even on the radar to male a move!!!! Am comimg to next one Alpha Elite set up amd ready to take aim


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Believe it when we see it lol. You shoulda had that bow ready and be on your way to Florida this week!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

My bow tech left earlier than I expected!!!!
Wasnt aware so its waiting to be set up.....


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Pertty hard to goto travel all the way to florida when your shot is as crappy as mine and guys in your group give ya high fives when you score a 8!!!!!


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Babyk said:


> Pertty hard to goto travel all the way to florida when your shot is as crappy as mine and guys in your group give ya high fives when you score a 8!!!!!


I can't stop laughing about this!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Babyk said:


> Pertty hard to goto travel all the way to florida when your shot is as crappy as mine and guys in your group give ya high fives when you score a 8!!!!!


Bk, come on! Heck, one of the best shots I ever made was a perfect pinwheel 5.......


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

1monstertriumph said:


> I can't stop laughing about this!


Go look at West Monroe Score from 2012 you see what am talking about
Lol


----------



## ES21 (Jun 10, 2004)

I really want to attend one of these shoots! Looks like a great time! Maybe i can get a group of shooters to come up from the south with me. We can only hope


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

Babyk said:


> Go look at West Monroe Score from 2012 you see what am talking about
> Lol


I remember. Def wasn't the highlight of your career


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

The wife and I had a great time. Thanks for putting this shoot together.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

ILMathewsPro said:


> The wife and I had a great time. Thanks for putting this shoot together.


Seen your pic in there Gary! How did you and Kim do? 

What was the format, how did you shoot? We've thought about doing something like that with our indoor range, but not sure how to set it up.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

1monstertriumph said:


> I remember. Def wasn't the highlight of your career


Funner story is that is when I was using the full bores and was making the swich to the new X jammers after the shoot soI told a guy in my group id sell him my full bores after the shoot the one's I had left. 

Started with 24 in my sweet seat........after 2 days (40 targets) I had 9 total full bores left!!!!!! 


Target Panic Sucks.......thanks to Tim Y and the release he made me use I useally only loose 1-2 arrows a round lol

Tuff to enjoy it when your shooting as bad as I was then


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Babyk said:


> Target Panic Sucks.......thanks to Tim Y and the release he made me use I useally only loose 1-2 arrows a round lol


What release? He's talked me out of 2. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

No this is a Stan Proto Element


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks pretty nice, I cant wait for summer to stretch the legs and take the girlfriend to a few


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, scores should be on the Presleys web site tomorrow sometime. Takes awhile to get a database set up properly. My hats off to Tom D for all the help. Kevin K did shoot the qualifier but not sure if he intends to shoot the tournament or not. In any case, better bring your A game and lots of arrows!


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Scores are posted! Go to www.presleysoutdoors.com and click on tournament results to see where you stand in the 1st qualifier!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, I ain't in last place for Trophy....


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, I ain't in last place for Trophy....


Just wait till I show up!!!!! 

Plus not all is lost sounds like u picked up some awesome deals while u were there!!!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, I ain't in last place for Trophy....





Babyk said:


> Just wait till I show up!!!!!


I'll bring some arrows in case you run out


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Ill have 24 my usual number....got a sweet seat with arrow tubes on both sides I wont be hard to miss!!!!


----------

